# Machine Design & Materials Oct 2018



## monty01 (May 23, 2018)

Just a general thread for MDM test takers signed up for October 2018.  I've recently started the DTC Mechanical review course.  Anybody else getting ready for this exam?


----------



## emmajuwa (May 23, 2018)

Nope, not until April 2018 results are out.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ME_VT_PE (May 23, 2018)

monty01 said:


> Just a general thread for MDM test takers signed up for October 2018.  I've recently started the DTC Mechanical review course.  Anybody else getting ready for this exam?


I took DTC for Thermo/fluids. Waiting on results but felt pretty good during the exam. DTC was a good course.


----------



## monty01 (May 24, 2018)

ME_VT said:


> I took DTC for Thermo/fluids. Waiting on results but felt pretty good during the exam. DTC was a good course.


I'm starting to get used to it and into somewhat of a flow.  When I first started, the printing out and binding of things was throwing me off.  Felt like I spent more time organizing, buying binders &amp; tabs, etc than brushing up and practicing.  I'll say one thing, MDM covers a LOT of material.


----------



## monty01 (May 24, 2018)

emmajuwa said:


> Nope, not until April 2018 results are out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


Jeez...you guys still don't have the results?  The wait is going to suck something fierce!


----------



## emmajuwa (May 24, 2018)

monty01 said:


> Jeez...you guys still don't have the results?  The wait is going to suck something fierce!


I just passed.






Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## monty01 (May 25, 2018)

NICE!!!  I'll be taking the exam at the same location.


----------



## emmajuwa (May 26, 2018)

I won't sugarcoat or try to estimate the exam. I learned from everywhere.

Graduated from undergrad in Mechanical Engineering in 2007. Masters in Petroleum Engineering in 2011. Worked in mechanical engineering related roles (measurements, vibrations, applications etc.) and currently in a product engineering and development role and a part time PhD candidate with family. It was the most difficult exam to study for but I had a plan and tried to stick with it. If you can find a study buddy on here FINE. If not it up to you to stay determined. I was sleeping I will study from midnight to 4am for straight 4 months. But your study time depends on where you are in your knowledge level. 

This board was very helpful with all the practice questions and solutions people shared. It helped improve on my mistakes. I praise God it was over. 

I will be here to help if anyone has questions or need tips or directions. Start preparing as soon as you can.


----------



## PARSCORA (May 27, 2018)

I just passed the PE exam this April.  I would highly recommend the MERM and practice problems.  I also studied with shingleys and practiced about 1/4 of the problems in ea chapter.  I found both of these problems to be more difficult then the exam.  I'd highly recommend bookmarking all of your reference material so you can quickly find the required information.  Btw, I am selling a lot of very useful study material if you are interested, let me know.  I have a post in the yard sale with everything I have for sale.


----------



## finbean5 (May 27, 2018)

monty01 said:


> Just a general thread for MDM test takers signed up for October 2018.  I've recently started the DTC Mechanical review course.  Anybody else getting ready for this exam?


I've been doing DTC's ME-MDM course for about a month now. Getting into the rhythm of studying regularly has been an adjustment. With a BS in Welding Engineering, this exam seems like my most realistic shot at a PE, so I'm glad there are review courses for it. I'm hoping most of this stuff is tax deductible, because Staples is making a mint off of me lately.


----------



## monty01 (May 29, 2018)

I'm in the middle of the solid mechanics review at the moment.  I'd really like to have a cut sheet with area moment properties, polar moments, etc. on a single sheet or even 2 sheets.  I've printed off the beam tables from AISC at least (although they are pretty small).  So i'll probably put those up front in the "Solid Mechanics" binder and flag it.

Yep, need to hit office depot again.


----------



## finbean5 (May 29, 2018)

monty01 said:


> I'm in the middle of the solid mechanics review at the moment.  I'd really like to have a cut sheet with area moment properties, polar moments, etc. on a single sheet or even 2 sheets.  I've printed off the beam tables from AISC at least (although they are pretty small).  So i'll probably put those up front in the "Solid Mechanics" binder and flag it.
> 
> Yep, need to hit office depot again.


Centroids and moment properties for basic shapes are on page A-147 of the MERM, just before simple beam load configurations.


----------



## monty01 (May 30, 2018)

finbean5 said:


> Centroids and moment properties for basic shapes are on page A-147 of the MERM, just before simple beam load configuration﻿s.


Thanks!  I don't have the MERM tabbed out yet, but it is on my list.  There is soooo much information in the appendices, that it really is a requirement.


----------



## Kloeb222 (May 30, 2018)

I took MDM this past April and passed. My most useful references during studying were....

1. MERM
2. EngProGuides study book
3. Shigleys
4. Tim Kennedy review book
5. DTC youtube videos
6. Lindberg unit conversion book
7. NCEES practice exam
8. EngProGuides practice exam
9. Scott Hart and Kevin Klein practice exam
10. Machinery handbook

My most useful references during the exam were....

1. MERM
2. Machinery Handbook
3. Lindbergh unit conversion book
4. EngProGuides study book

I didn't use all of my resources during the exam. The most useful was the MERM. I had it tabbed and highlighted well. Definitely get the unit conversion book. There may be some problems that are pretty much just unit conversions. Come up with a study plan. Work according to the plan and re-evaluate every month or so to make sure you are on track. Try not to get burnt out. Keep a steady pace. Get all the practice exams that you can find. Something that i wish i did was to take a practice exam in a public place... library, school whatever. I did all my studying in my quiet distraction free office. I am generally an anxious person and the exam room setting and crowds of people was distracting for me. I was studying in my quiet little hole for too long lol.


----------



## monty01 (May 31, 2018)

As far as references to bring to the exam, I'm planning on the DTC binders &amp; MERM, maybe the NCEES sample exam and SMP.  I've got an older machine design book from college (Fundamentals of Machine Elements), but it is riddled with errors, so doubt I'll bring that.  Anything else, and i'm not going to be familiar with it enough to be efficient.


----------



## monty01 (Jun 5, 2018)

Kloeb222 said:


> I took MDM this past April and passed. My most useful references during studying were....
> 
> 1. MERM
> 2. EngProGuides study book
> ...


I have always thought that the Unit Conversion book would be good for Thermal/Fluids.  Do you remember what unit conversions in Lindberg's came in the most handy for MDM?


----------



## Shanuz9 (Jun 14, 2018)

monty01 said:


> Just a general thread for MDM test takers signed up for October 2018.  I've recently started the DTC Mechanical review course.  Anybody else getting ready for this exam?


I am planning to give the exam. Havent started yet. Buying the books required and gearing up.


----------



## monty01 (Jun 14, 2018)

Shanuz9 said:


> I am planning to give the exam. Havent started yet. Buying the books required and gearing up.


Are you planning on taking a review course at all?


----------



## Kloeb222 (Jun 15, 2018)

monty01 said:


> I have always thought that the Unit Conversion book would be good for Thermal/Fluids.  Do you remember what unit conversions in Lindberg's came in the most handy for MDM?


i don't have specifics but there was one problem in the April 18' exam that was pretty much just a series of unit conversions. I also used it on many other problems. For 20 bucks or whatever it costs, i think it's well worth it.


----------



## monty01 (Jun 18, 2018)

Kloeb222 said:


> i don't have specifics but there was one problem in the April 18﻿' exam that was pretty much just a series of unit conversions. I also used it on many other problems. For 20 bucks or whatever it costs, i think it's well worth it.﻿﻿


Now that I think about it, I believe i saw a problem similar to that on the NCEES practice exam.  I haven't worked that specific problem yet, but it's good to know that that problem type is something to prepare for.  Thanks for the heads up on this!

Also, I have found that the AISC beam tables come in handy, but beware of an unreported error on case #2 in some editions.  The distance for zero shear/max moment should be .5774L.  In my 14th edition, the figure is correct, but the table next to it has .557L instead of .5774L.  It won't throw your calculation off a whole lot, but may be confusing when you see it.


----------



## Shanuz9 (Jun 18, 2018)

monty01 said:


> Are you planning on taking a review course at all?


Yeah, reviewing my options. 

Anyone taken the NSPE Mech MDM course here and care to give a review?

 http://pereviewcourse.com/mechanical-pe-review/


----------



## SacMe24 (Jun 19, 2018)

I highly recommend the DTC course but you're going to have to supplement it with other sources. Read my recent post, it's long but I hope it saves you the headache of having to take the exam more than once like I did.

Good luck to you !


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 19, 2018)

Shanuz9 said:


> Yeah, reviewing my options.
> 
> Anyone taken the NSPE Mech MDM course here and care to give a review?
> 
> http://pereviewcourse.com/mechanical-pe-review/


I do not recommend the NSPE/MGI/Cognistar review course. All you get are a couple binders with so-so notes, you work on practice problems and exams, then you send them in for grading. You're better off with the "new generation" of test prep (DTC, EngProGuides, Slay, etc.).


----------



## monty01 (Jun 20, 2018)

SacMe24 said:


> I highly recommend the DTC course but you're going to have to supplement it with other sources. Read my recent post, it's long but I hope it saves you the headache of having to take the exam more than once like I did﻿.
> 
> Good luck to you !


Awesome post &amp; great information!


----------



## SacMe24 (Jun 20, 2018)

monty01 said:


> Awesome post &amp; great information!


You're welcome man... if you have questions once you start studying feel free to reach out to me. I'm glad to help another fellow engineer pass this exam the FIRST time...I'd recommend you start hitting the books in early July.


----------



## Shanuz9 (Jun 22, 2018)

Thanks a ton y'all! Excellent information.


----------



## monty01 (Jul 19, 2018)

Well, how is everybody's studying coming along?  I'm still plugging away with Dr Tom's review.  I feel like i'm getting familiar with the MERM, so that makes me feel a bit better.  I can tell that i'm going to need to go back over the early weeks again to keep things fresh.


----------



## SacMe24 (Jul 19, 2018)

monty01 said:


> Well, how is everybody's studying coming along?  I'm still plugging away with Dr Tom's review.  I feel like i'm getting familiar with the MERM, so that makes me feel a bit better.  I can tell that i'm going to need to go back over the early weeks again to keep things fresh.


At the end of the course there is a refresher quizz for the earlier weeks...I recommend that in addition to that, you keep doing problems from the earlier chapters to keep things fresh as you said... good luck studying !


----------



## monty01 (Sep 13, 2018)

Alright, about to start week 18 of 20.  Some vibration stuff from here on out and then it's time to start cranking them out from start to finish to keep the edge sharp.  I think that while i'm doing refresher problems from beginning to end, I'm going to go to that section in the MERM and tab the useful charts, graphs, etc.  The appendix is jam packed full of info, so i'm going to focus tabbing that as well.

How is everybody doing with their review/studying?


----------



## Workx (Sep 24, 2018)

I am taking the MDM exam on Oct 2018. Starting preparation with MERM and NCEES practice exam. I have few questiosn: 

How difficult the real exam, compare to the NCEES practice exam? I took the practice exam and I feel very comfortable. I am able to solve most of the problems. I am wondering if the real one will be the same level. 

I have specific question about Question 123. In the solution to the 123 problems, the secondary shear stress is shows as anti-clock direction. I hope it is it other way. I beleive the answer should be (A) the 1 bolt. Anyone who worked out that problem can help me?


----------



## justin-hawaii (Sep 24, 2018)

I think that the NCEES practice exam is representative of the actual exam, see the link and excerpt below.  According to the NCEES the practice exams contain questions from past exams.  

https://ncees.org/exams/exam-preparation-materials/

NCEES practice exams help you determine what you know—and what you don’t know—before taking the exam. NCEES practice exams


Contain questions from past exams

Simulate the format, style, and level of difficulty

Provide solutions or feedback on performance in each topic area


----------



## monty01 (Sep 25, 2018)

Workx said:


> I am taking the MDM exam on Oct 2018. Starting preparation with MERM and NCEES practice exam. I have few questiosn:
> 
> How difficult the real exam, compare to the NCEES practice exam? I took the practice exam and I feel very comfortable. I am able to solve most of the problems. I am wondering if the real one will be the same level. ﻿﻿﻿
> 
> I have specific question about Question 123. I﻿n the solution to the 123 problems, the secondary shear stress is shows as anti-clock direction. I hope it is it other way. I beleive the answer should be (A) the 1 bolt. Anyone who worked out that problem can help m﻿e?﻿


I don't have my NCEES booklet with me at the moment, but i'll go back and see if I've already worked this one.  With just the description you outlined, it seems to be a combined loading problem.  Bending and torsional shear?


----------



## monty01 (Sep 25, 2018)

Workx said:


> I am taking the MDM exam on Oct 2018. Starting preparation with MERM and NCEES practice exam. I have few questiosn:
> 
> How difficult the real exam, compare to the NCEES practice exam? I took the practice exam and I feel very comfortable. I am able to solve most of the problems. I am wondering if the real one will be the same level. ﻿﻿﻿
> 
> I have specific question about Question 123. I﻿n the solution to the 123 problems, the secondary shear stress is shows as anti-clock direction. I hope it is it other way. I beleive the answer should be (A) the 1 bolt. Anyone who worked out that problem can help m﻿e?﻿


Okay, on #123:

The direct shear and torsional shear are additive (in the same downward direction) for bolt number 4.  This makes it the highest stressed bolt in the group.


----------



## Workx (Oct 3, 2018)

Thank you all


----------



## Ski8839 (Oct 10, 2018)

Can anyone comment on the average time after the exam to find out if you passed or failed? MERM states 8-10 weeks, hoping they aren't that incredibly slow in grading a scantron.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 10, 2018)

Ski8839 said:


> Can anyone comment on the average time after the exam to find out if you passed or failed? MERM states 8-10 weeks, hoping they aren't that incredibly slow in grading a scantron.


expect it.


----------



## SacMe24 (Oct 10, 2018)

Ski8839 said:


> Can anyone comment on the average time after the exam to find out if you passed or failed? MERM states 8-10 weeks, hoping they aren't that incredibly slow in grading a scantron.


Definitely not 8-10 weeks, my experience after taking the exam multiple times was that the wait was between 6-7 weeks, I am in California so please take that into consideration.


----------



## Ski8839 (Oct 10, 2018)

Thanks Sac &amp; Audi.

After posting, I then went and looked at the delta in the exam results forum and it seems like 5-6 would be a safe average.


----------



## monty01 (Oct 11, 2018)

Looks like we have about 14 days and a wake-up.  I'm starting to get a little bit nervous.  My hotel is reserved, and exam authorization is in.  I'm doing some early review and then it will be getting things together and organized.  What's on everybody's "to-do" list?


----------



## finbean5 (Oct 13, 2018)

My list:

Grab my GD&amp;T book from work. And earplugs. And back-up calculator.

Print a copy of the Iron-Carbon phase diagram to add to the materials PRN.

Move my tabs from the top of my MERM to the bottom (easier to read).

Get wristwatch with hands and no beeping.

Practice doing problems faster.


----------



## monty01 (Oct 15, 2018)

I noticed that the MERM has a pretty decent sized Fe-C phase diagram.  I might have to make a copy of that also and put it into the materials binder.  Then i need to figure out how i'm going to tote all these binders into the room.  I guess i'll just roll them in with a carry-on suitcase.


----------



## SacMe24 (Oct 15, 2018)

monty01 said:


> I noticed that the MERM has a pretty decent sized Fe-C phase diagram.  I might have to make a copy of that also and put it into the materials binder.  Then i need to figure out how i'm going to tote all these binders into the room.  I guess i'll just roll them in with a carry-on suitcase.


That's exactly what I did, I had everything in a medium-size suitcase PLUS a milk-crate to store everything on the floor and keep it from falling over...


----------



## Subsea (Oct 18, 2018)

just realized something from doing the practice questions and cementing my knowledge of where specific info is in my reference binder. As I use it to find one equation/note say, it gets left open at that particular page as i do the sample question. Soo, some of the tabs I have added are now facing down because I've flipped the pages over. I have to then flip those pages back to read the tabs which = time!

I'm going to write on the back of my tabs - so they are readable from both directions. Only works on non-translucent tabs but will save me a bit o'time. My tabs are colored and I know which color is specific to a main subject but I've only got 6 colors!

As for the practice problems/book work - driving me nuts a bit. Some of this 'knowledge' (the theory/concepts) I was taught 28yrs ago!. And training what's left of my grey matter is.....

lost track...

......


----------



## SacMe24 (Oct 19, 2018)

Subsea said:


> just realized something from doing the practice questions and cementing my knowledge of where specific info is in my reference binder. As I use it to find one equation/note say, it gets left open at that particular page as i do the sample question. Soo, some of the tabs I have added are now facing down because I've flipped the pages over. I have to then flip those pages back to read the tabs which = time!
> 
> I'm going to write on the back of my tabs - so they are readable from both directions. Only works on non-translucent tabs but will save me a bit o'time. My tabs are colored and I know which color is specific to a main subject but I've only got 6 colors!
> 
> ...


I was 22 years out of school when I took the PE so I definitely know how you're feeling right now. Hang in there... and good luck next Friday !


----------



## monty01 (Oct 26, 2018)

Well, the Oct 2018 MDM test is done.  I have absolutely no clue on how I did.  I kind of feel like I got beat up a little bit.  There were a lot of problems that I think I did well with (esp. in afternoon), and there were several that I just didn't understand very well (both morning &amp; afternoon).  I guess the wait begins.  I know I don't want to take it again though.

Anybody else have no clue about how you did in the end, or do you feel like you nailed it?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 26, 2018)

monty01 said:


> Well, the Oct 2018 MDM test is done.  I have absolutely no clue on how I did.  I kind of feel like I got beat up a little bit.  There were a lot of problems that I think I did well with (esp. in afternoon), and there were several that I just didn't understand very well (both morning &amp; afternoon).  I guess the wait begins.  I know I don't want to take it again though.
> 
> Anybody else have no clue about how you did in the end, or do you feel like you nailed it?


Fingers crossed @monty01! I felt great after my first two attempts and bombed them. Then felt horrible for my passing attempt. So...nothing to be learned here. Just take a break, self-medicate, and gear up for the SPAM!


----------



## ct27gt (Oct 27, 2018)

Hi All,

First time poster here. I took the MDM test in California yesterday. Monty, similar feelings to you. Struggled more on the first part, felt a little better on the second part. First part there were 3-4 where I didn't have a clue, second part only one or two. I did the self study route, and am glad I did. Felt like I knew how to do most all of them, problem I ran into was most of my answers were very slightly off from the multiple choice options, so not sure if they are right or not. I really only started intensely studying about 2 months before. My only regret is I should have taken a different practice exam and joined this forum BEFORE the test. Only practice test I did was NCEES.

My big issue is units and calculator skills. I didn't pay attention enough to the units they were asking for, and I always seem to mistype or mess up when I am trying to do a long calculation.

Like you, no clue. I felt "ok" initially after leaving, but now as I dwell on it (as I always do) I feel that I may not have passed. I could think of 2 near the end that I thought I got right when leaving, but realized I didn't due to rushing and units as I thought about it more that night. I think I will be very close to the cut if I do. Wish I left feeling like I passed, but that is not the case. I have a coworker who passed last October and he said the test was very similar to the practice exam. Personally I think this one was quite a bit harder. 

I guess we will see first or second week of December. It is going to be tough for me not to dwell on it for 6 weeks. I don't feel very confident right now.

-Joe


----------



## finbean5 (Oct 28, 2018)

I felt the opposite about my October '18 MDM exam. My morning went very smoothly, didn't feel rushed, was able to read through all of the problems at least twice. The afternoon felt like a meat grinder. I wasn't shy about skipping problems to come back to later, and I skipped far more on my first pass in the afternoon. Also had a couple of problems I could not get to come to one of the multiple choice answers. Guess I'm glad both the morning and afternoon are weighted equally. Maybe my morning will overcome my afternoon.


----------



## monty01 (Oct 28, 2018)

There is one non-quant problem that I feel ashamed about.  It was late in the afternoon and i guess at that point, i broke out the "fuck it" stamp.  Sigh 

Based on that, they're never gonna let me become a real enginerd! Lol.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Oct 28, 2018)

finbean5 said:


> I felt the opposite about my October '18 MDM exam. My morning went very smoothly, didn't feel rushed, was able to read through all of the problems at least twice. The afternoon felt like a meat grinder. I wasn't shy about skipping problems to come back to later, and I skipped far more on my first pass in the afternoon. Also had a couple of problems I could not get to come to one of the multiple choice answers. Guess I'm glad both the morning and afternoon are weighted equally. Maybe my morning will overcome my afternoon.


The worst is when I cook up an answer that's *right* in between two choices!  Gahhh!!


----------



## Full Stack PE (Nov 16, 2018)

Hello Guys;

I took the PE Mechanical - MDM module in October 2018. I want to share the exam experience, not the questions, with you guys. What do you think about the exam difficulty? I think the exam was much harder than practice exams or previous years' exams. Don't you think so? I am very certain that I got 40 questions out of 80 completely right. I have to think hard and even guess rest of the questions. I think this is a very low rate, haa? I was expecting a question from certain areas that MERM and practice question books talk a lot, but I got questions about the subject which I don't even study for.

What is your opinion and experience about the exam?


----------



## ct27gt (Nov 16, 2018)

Felt the same. Thought it was much harder. From what I have read and heard, it is hit or miss. Some tests are much harder, while others are of similar difficulty to the practice exam. They strayed quite far from core concepts on a lot of questions. There were quite a few questions that had very little relation to machine design/materials, so that was disappointing. I thought I did ok after, but by the next morning I lost all confidence and felt I failed. Just trying to keep myself busy so I don't think about it. Been working pretty well so far. Will probably get results in 3-4 weeks. Nice thing about expecting failure is if you pass it's a great early Christmas present, but if you fail, it was kind of expected and you can regroup and start preparation for the next one.

I will say, it was a great learning experience and studying will go a lot faster next time. Being 7 years removed from school, most of my studying time went to relearning all of the concepts. For the next one I just need to do more problems, improve my calculator skills, and pay more attention to units. I knew units was going to be a big issue going into it, but I got rushed and know I still missed a few because of it.

I saw some good advice somewhere on here where someone said just focus on problems, problems, problems. That is what you can control. For the conceptual material, you either know it or you don't, and that's where having a very organized reference manual is useful because sometimes you can find the answer quickly even if you know nothing about the subject.

Just gotta make sure I pass before 2020, because I think it's transitioning to a computer based exam which will throw a whole new wrench into the mix.


----------



## Full Stack PE (Nov 16, 2018)

Dear ct27gt;

What percent of the question did you get correctly? How many questions you did in the first run, and the second run? What do you think the cut score is? Did you ever encounter any wrong questions int he exam?

Best Regards


----------



## ct27gt (Nov 17, 2018)

So in the morning, I didn't have a clue on 3-4. In the afternoon, only 2. Problem is there were a bunch where I was close to the answers, but not exact. Then there were also those that I hit the exact answer, but because of units or a small oversight, it may have actually been the wrong one. They do this a lot, where they anticipate an oversight, and provide that answer as one of the options, making you think you got it right, but you actually got it wrong. In addition to the 2 that I didn't have a clue on in the afternoon, I came up with 2 more that night that I KNOW I got wrong (I thought I got right while taking the test) due to units or a small oversight. So in short, I have no clue on the % I got right or wrong, because there were probably a bunch that I thought I got right, but really got wrong.

As for cut score, it is a pretty safe assumption that if you get 70% (score of 56/80 on the test), there is a high likelihood you will pass. No one knows or will ever know the true cut score unless they are affiliated with scoring that particular test. I think there was only one reported score of 56 that I can find that was a fail, but that was across all tests in all different disciplines.

There was a question on there where I know for sure they were missing a piece of information, but it was a pretty universal material property value that is used in a lot of calculations, so I guessed it was that value and I am pretty sure I got the answer right. One of the few questions on the test that I am 99% sure I got right. That is the only one I can think of off the top of my head that was glaringly missing information. I was able to "try" to solve the rest, but didn't notice any other problems missing necessary information.


----------



## Full Stack PE (Nov 18, 2018)

ct27gt

Thank you very much for your answer. It was very explanatory. Unfortunately, I had missed much more than 3 or 4 questions. I am sure I got 40 or 43 questions certainly correct out of 80 questions. I was about to scream in the exam. I think there were 2 incorrect questions at least, which I have to explain to NCEES. NCEES does not want to confirm that those two questions were incorrect, and probably they will credit to students. I am not sure if I passed the exam. I am almost certain that I failed. A lot of people I talked got around %70 of questions correctly. Perhaps I will try again next year.


----------



## ct27gt (Nov 18, 2018)

You just have to be careful when people say they got a certain percent correct. Just because the answer someone got was there, doesn't mean it was actually the correct one of all the choices.

My advice would be not to think about it or dwell on it. What's done is done, and if you end up not passing, hopefully you came out with a more focused and efficient game plan on how to study for the next time. I am just trying to keep myself too busy to dwell on it. I really won't start getting anxious for the results until middle of the first week of December, because that is the absolute soonest they will come out.


----------



## monty01 (Nov 30, 2018)

How in the hell do people know what percentage of problems they got correct?  Not only would it have to be verified to know (which we are all so patiently awaiting), but are people keeping track of past problems with 79 or less left to go?  During the exam?  Wtf???


----------



## Full Stack PE (Nov 30, 2018)

@ monty01. It is called "confidence." When you do something right, you know you are doing right. It is just a gut feeling. Also, you have to keep track of how many questions you completed and calculate remaining time.


----------



## cwrig004 (Dec 1, 2018)

emmajuwa said:


> I won't sugarcoat or try to estimate the exam. I learned from everywhere.
> 
> Graduated from undergrad in Mechanical Engineering in 2007. Masters in Petroleum Engineering in 2011. Worked in mechanical engineering related roles (measurements, vibrations, applications etc.) and currently in a product engineering and development role and a part time PhD candidate with family. It was the most difficult exam to study for but I had a plan and tried to stick with it. If you can find a study buddy on here FINE. If not it up to you to stay determined. I was sleeping I will study from midnight to 4am for straight 4 months. But your study time depends on where you are in your knowledge level.
> 
> ...


Have you sold are are you willing to sell your study materials or can you share what you printed in binders versus what was purchased? I am starting my journey and will be taking my exam April 2019.


----------



## monty01 (Dec 1, 2018)

Full Stack PE said:


> @ monty01. It is called "confidence." When you do something right, you know you are doing right. It is just a gut feeling. Also, you have to keep track of how many questions you completed and calculate remaining time.


I can understand having confidence in your answers.  But there are quite a lot of traps to fall into on these exams.  With the time constraints, I think it is fairly easy to pick a "gotcha" answer.  That's why i think it is absurd to "know" what percentage of questions you got right before you get your results.

Also, i kept track of time zero times during this exam.  I worked the problems that I knew how to work, and moved on from problems that were out of my lane until later.  Then went back and tried them again.

If i were keeping track of past problems and bean counting, plus keeping a timer in my head for 8 hours, I would have gone insane by lunch time.


----------



## ct27gt (Dec 3, 2018)

monty01 said:


> I can understand having confidence in your answers.  But there are quite a lot of traps to fall into on these exams.  With the time constraints, I think it is fairly easy to pick a "gotcha" answer.  That's why i think it is absurd to "know" what percentage of questions you got right before you get your results.
> 
> Also, i kept track of time zero times during this exam.  I worked the problems that I knew how to work, and moved on from problems that were out of my lane until later.  Then went back and tried them again.
> 
> If i were keeping track of past problems and bean counting, plus keeping a timer in my head for 8 hours, I would have gone insane by lunch time.


I whole heartedly agree with everything that monty01 said. 

Got my fingers crossed they release the results by Friday of this week.


----------



## Perseverance redefined (Dec 5, 2018)

The exam was fairly difficult. Based on past surveys, I think a 50 would be a pass this time.  And yeah, I am confident there were at least a three questions with errors!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 5, 2018)

Perseverance redefined said:


> And yeah, I am confident there were at least a three questions with errors!


I wouldn't bet on that.


----------



## monty01 (Dec 5, 2018)

Audi driver said:


> I wouldn't bet on that.


I wouldn't either.  But i'm not concerned with the test anymore, I saw the green PASS box earlier.  Actually, I am still concerned with the test.  I'd like to know which ones I got wrong for my own knowledge.   Wish there was a way to know.


----------



## Ski8839 (Dec 5, 2018)

Audi, What would be the recourse path be to challenge NCEES on a question in general? Unless I am missing a process that was described to me previously, it seems that NCEES has the deck stacked in their favor against challenging them. One would have to remember the full question details for all questions that thought incorrect as one cannot write or replicate any test questions. Also, as Monty noted, we never see solutions.

This is mostly academic, though I did feel that 1-2 questions were off. Not looking to challenge personally, especially if I pass (lol).


----------



## Perseverance redefined (Dec 5, 2018)

any updates anyone?


----------



## Full Stack PE (Dec 5, 2018)

Yeah!! Results from the October 2018 pencil-and-paper PE exams have been released to NCEES member licensing boards. SE exam results will be released as soon as they are finalized.

/monthly_2018_12/large.529373336_P)Eresultsannouncements.jpg.3404ed99ce6db6baa0aaae898eac8f66.jpg


----------



## justin-hawaii (Dec 5, 2018)

After each PE exam, I conduct a survey to gather recommendations for future test takers.  Once you receive your results, please share your thoughts on the link below.

October 2018 Machine Design &amp; Materials Results Survey: https://goo.gl/forms/uN7dRaVq6SYtJWG53


----------



## ct27gt (Dec 5, 2018)

monty01 said:


> I wouldn't either.  But i'm not concerned with the test anymore, I saw the green PASS box earlier.  Actually, I am still concerned with the test.  I'd like to know which ones I got wrong for my own knowledge.   Wish there was a way to know.


Congrats! Still waiting on results in California. Will check again tomorrow.


----------



## monty01 (Dec 5, 2018)

ct27gt said:


> Congrats! Still waiting on results in California. Will check again tomorrow.


Good luck, man!  It was a grind.


----------



## Workx (Dec 6, 2018)

I failed MDM. Will try next time.


----------



## ct27gt (Dec 6, 2018)

monty01 said:


> Good luck, man!  It was a grind.


I got the green box as well. Still feel like I got lucky. For those that end up not passing, all I could suggest is problems, problems, problems. Also, don't go into the intense specifics. Avoid specialized subjects like fracture mechanics, reliability equations, surface fatigue, gear tooth stress analysis, planet dynamics, moving reference frames, etc. Know the basics of all the shigley, statics, and dynamics, but don't get overwhelmed by delving into deep specifics. They don't test you on that. It's more of a breadth test. Being 8 years out of school, I spent most all of my time re-learning the concepts and felt like I ran out of time on practicing problems. If your efficient at the problems and know the first few sections of every chapter in Shigley, Statics, and Dynamics, you will pass.


----------



## Perseverance redefined (Dec 6, 2018)

Anyone who took the exam in Texas, please post the score with relative percentage, so the cut off score can be calculated.


----------



## Full Stack PE (Dec 6, 2018)

I took PE Mechanical-MDM in _"Kentucky." _I will post regardless I pass or fail.


----------



## Full Stack PE (Dec 6, 2018)

Workx said:


> I failed MDM. Will try next time.


Workx

Which state you took the exam?


----------



## Full Stack PE (Dec 6, 2018)

justin-hawaii said:


> After each PE exam, I conduct a survey to gather recommendations for future test takers.  Once you receive your results, please share your thoughts on the link below.
> 
> [SIZE=10pt]October [/SIZE] 2018 Machine Design &amp; Materials Results Survey:[SIZE=10pt] https://goo.gl/forms/uN7dRaVq6SYtJWG53[/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=10pt]Justin;[/SIZE]


For Mechanical MDM in October 2018, what is the highest failing score you heard so far?


----------



## justin-hawaii (Dec 6, 2018)

Highest failing score so far is 48 out of 80.  There was another score of 43 out of 80.


----------



## Ski8839 (Dec 6, 2018)

Passed! Thanks to EB for all the support.

Will be posting lessons learned soon.


----------



## monty01 (Dec 6, 2018)

Ski8839 said:


> Passed! Thanks to EB for all the support.
> 
> Will be posting lessons learned soon.


Way to go!  Looking forward to those lessons learned.  I'll probably add to it in hopes of helping others who might be taking on this beast in April.


----------

